# Is iui for us?



## Daisydaze (May 12, 2017)

Hi ladies, I feel just about done ttc after trying for so long but hubby is not!! 

Been ttc with hubby 5 years, all tests have been fine, 2 failed ivf cycles and 1 *possibly* failed fet (otd is Monday but got bfn today on a frer at 9dp5dt, so feel out). We have no more frozen.

I've only ever been pregnant once but had an early miscarriage, at 6w5ds. That was in July so almost 7 months has passed so lost hope of it happening again naturally.

Hubby says we should try iui but is there really any chance of it working for us after no success with ivf? We've always covered my fertile week (and more) and feel totally out of ideas at this point but scared to throw even more money at ttc for nothing.

Has anyone ever had success with iui after failed ivf cycles?

Thanks xx


----------



## Am3ie (Oct 1, 2016)

Hi,

I'm not sure about this as I've never had IVF before etc.

But couldn't you try chaning to a different clinic where they are more in tuned to your body?

Hope everything goes ok x


----------



## Daisydaze (May 12, 2017)

We won't be going back the same clinic as it was NHS and we've had our free rounds now, pretty sure they don't run private cycles at that clinic (even if they did we wouldn't use them again).

I felt rushed through straight to IVF, never even had my amh tested until on my second IVF round, so they were not very thorough.

IVF is a lot more expensive than iui which I guess is why we would start with iui but just not sure if it will work for us.


----------



## Daisydaze (May 12, 2017)

Anyone have any experiences to share? xx


----------

